# question for the men



## married woman (May 4, 2011)

I hear a lot of men say they wake up in the morning with an erection (aka morning wood). Does this happen to all of you men or are there some of you that do not? I ask this because my husband does not. He isn't big into morning sex. He says the reason is that he wakes up thinking about all the things he has to do and dealing with getting the 3 kids to school before work, ect. I'm sure this has to do with some of it but wanted the men's opinion.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I am 30 and stiff just about every morning. It mostly depends on age and general health, I'd guess.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

married woman said:


> I hear a lot of men say they wake up in the morning with an erection (aka morning wood). Does this happen to all of you men or are there some of you that do not? I ask this because my husband does not. He isn't big into morning sex. He says the reason is that he wakes up thinking about all the things he has to do and dealing with getting the 3 kids to school before work, ect. I'm sure this has to do with some of it but wanted the men's opinion.


If I am ever titled or willed a spectacular southern plantation, I am going to name it Morning Wood Manor. The lawn jockeys would be a riot.

Carry on....


----------



## The 13th_Floor (Mar 7, 2011)

Your husband needs to start waking up 30 minutes early so he can think about the hot woman next to him vs. Getting the kids ready for school...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's not a conscious thing. It has to do with normal circadian rhythms. Early morning is when most men have a peak testosterone level and when the pelvic muscles are the most relaxed. If he never wakes up erect I bet you could gently stroke him to it in almost no time. 

And yes, wake him up a few minutes early.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

43 year old guy here, and it's a regular occurance to wake up with wood, but not everyday. Doesn't take much to get things going, though.

One thing I used to really like with my stbx was the Sunday morning sex... Didn't happen nearly as often as I'd like, but it was a nice way to start the week when it did. Slow and sleepy, no hurries... Didn't work out EVER on weekday mornings; I was usually in the office 2 hours before anyone else in the house was awake.

C


----------



## married woman (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. We literally have no time in the bed in the morning and typically at least one of the kids is up before us. I guess if we woke up and were able to hang in bed together it would be different. I think I have a problem with it bc I know he masturbates in the shower some mornings when I have already left for work and I can't figure out why he wouldn't just initiate sex. Any thoughts on this would help......


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning Dragon Breath is a put off......


----------



## grateful dad (May 19, 2011)

his shower routine just takes less time. ask him to get up early with you and share the shower scene. he'll be ahead of schedule while conserving water.

and yes age 44 still daily morning wood. i'm available to my wife in bed and she knows where to find me in the shower. yet i'm usually left to satisfy my own desires. very sad.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Nearing 40 - and its probably more like every other morning at this point.

Once again - no direct relation to being excited, or being "spent" from the night before.

Seems to have a mind of its own...


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

No idea I'll ask. He gets up when it's still dark outside. Now on the weekends yes I have seen wood and have taken full advantage of it but that doesn't happen often because I have to get up and take care of kids and he sleeps late.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Yep. 49 here. Morning wood still makes it tricky to shoot straight when taking a stand-up "whiz" in the morning.

(btw..I ALWAYS clean-up the porcelain if there's a misfire)


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Depends on the last few minutes of sleep, and waking, I think. At 45, some mornings I'm up and racing off before 4:45 to catch my European counterparts at work before they leave, so it doesn't tend to happen then. If I wake less rushed, or have the regular, delightful vampire vixen dream, then absolutely yes, and I stand in front of the john for ten minutes, thinking about the unfairness of our tax system just so I can go. Early morning sex is probably just as frequent as night time in my relationship. Saturday is our stay in bed day.

Stress, long term lack of sex, health condition, etc are all likely culprits in the lack of morning flag pole.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Some mornings I'm as stiff as the pope's conscience, others less so, but if I wake in the night on the mornings I'm not, I am then. The event still happens, but it's a mobile feast:scratchhead:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> If I am ever titled or willed a spectacular southern plantation, I am going to name it Morning Wood Manor. The lawn jockeys would be a riot.
> 
> Carry on....


In The Family Guy, Peter's father in laws boarding school is called that.


----------



## Ben (May 8, 2011)

27 and wood most mornings.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

So, OP, in short most of us would be thrilled for some nasty greasy monkey sex first thing in the morning no matter that your makeup's smeared, your hair is a mess and your breath is funk. We don't really care where we penetrate you either. Vaginal, mouth, anal, we're good to go. 

This concludes your PSA.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

For me, every morning when i wake up and i see this sexy scantily clad beautuful wife lying beside me, it's pretty hard not to get any hard-on! LOL


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree he should put it in you rather than J/O in the shower but, you indicated that the kids put a damper on this. 

If you want to get some morning wood why don't you set the alarm to be sure to get you some or do it the night before. 

Have you spoken to him about this?


----------

